# Preloader hilfe



## ShadowWalker707 (28. Sep 2004)

so leute hab ein problem es geht um einen Preloader der funktioniert nicht richtig 
so siehts im internet aus:
http://shadowwalker.funpic.de/Preloader3.htm

hier der ganze html code der seite



```
<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
<title>Skip</title>
</head>

<body>

<html>

<head>
<style type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
a:link { text-decoration:none;} 
a:visited { text-decoration:none;} 
a:hover { text-decoration:none;} 
a:active { text-decoration:none;} 
--> 
</style> 
<script src="fade.js" language="Javascript"></script>

<title>Preloader</title> 
<style type="text/css"> 
<!-- 
table { font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial; font-size: 11px} 
td { font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial; font-size: 11px} 
tr { font-family: Tahoma, Verdana, Arial; font-size: 11px} 
--> 

</style> 
<script language="JavaScript1.2"> 

startingColor = new Array() // <-- Nicht veraendern! 
endingColor = new Array() // <-- Nicht veraendern! 



// das hier anpassen: 
// welche Bilder sollen vorrausgeladen werden = new Array () 
var yourImages = new Array ("GFX-Volume_01.jpg","GFX-Volume_02.jpg","GFX-Volume_03.jpg","GFX-Volume_04.jpg","GFX-Volume_05.jpg","GFX-Volume_06.jpg","GFX-Volume_07.jpg","GFX-Volume_08.jpg","GFX-Volume_09.jpg","GFX-Volume_10.jpg","GFX-Volume_11.jpg","GFX-Volume_12.jpg","GFX-Volume_13.jpg","GFX-Volume_14.jpg","GFX-Volume_15.jpg","GFX-Volume_16.jpg","GFX-Volume_17.jpg","GFX-Volume_18.jpg","GFX-Volume_19.jpg","GFX-Volume_20.jpg","GFX-Volume_21.jpg","GFX-Volume_22.jpg","GFX-Volume_23.jpg","GFX-Volume_24.jpg","GFX-Volume_25.jpg","GFX-Volume_26.jpg","GFX-Volume_27.jpg","GFX-Volume_28.jpg","GFX-Volume_29.jpg","GFX-Volume_30.jpg","GFX-Volume_31.jpg","GFX-Volume_32.jpg","GFX-Volume_33.jpg","GFX-Volume_34.jpg","GFX-Volume_35.jpg","GFX-Volume_36.jpg","GFX-Volume_37.jpg","GFX-Volume_38.jpg","GFX-Volume_39.jpg","GFX-Volume_40.jpg","GFX-Volume_41.jpg","GFX-Volume_42.jpg","GFX-Volume_43.jpg","GFX-Volume_44.jpg","GFX-Volume_45.jpg","GFX-Volume_46.jpg","GFX-Volume_47.jpg","GFX-Volume_48.jpg","GFX-Volume_49.jpg","GFX-Volume_50.jpg","GFX-Volume_51.jpg","GFX-Volume_52.jpg","GFX-Volume_53.jpg","GFX-Volume_54.jpg","GFX-Volume_55.jpg","GFX-Volume_56.jpg","GFX-Volume_57.jpg","GFX-Volume_58.jpg","GFX-Volume_59.jpg","GFX-Volume_60.jpg","GFX-Volume_61.jpg","GFX-Volume_62.jpg","GFX-Volume_63.jpg","GFX-Volume_64.jpg","GFX-Volume_65.jpg","GFX-Volume_66.jpg","GFX-Volume_67.jpg","GFX-Volume_68.jpg","GFX-Volume_69.jpg","GFX-Volume_70.jpg","GFX-Volume_71.jpg","GFX-Volume_72.jpg","GFX-Volume_73.jpg","GFX-Volume_74.jpg","GFX-Volume_75.jpg","GFX-Volume_76.jpg","GFX-Volume_78.jpg","GFX-Volume_79.jpg","GFX-Volume_80.jpg","GFX-Volume_81.jpg","GFX-Volume_82.jpg","GFX-Volume_83.jpg","GFX-Volume_84.jpg","GFX-Volume_85.jpg","GFX-Volume_86.jpg","GFX-Volume_87.jpg","GFX-Volume_88.jpg","GFX-Volume_89.jpg","GFX-Volume_90.jpg","GFX-Volume_91.jpg","GFX-Volume_92.jpg","GFX-Volume_93.jpg","GFX-Volume_94.jpg","GFX-Volume_95.jpg","GFX-Volume_96.jpg","GFX-Volume_97.jpg","GFX-Volume_98.jpg","GFX-Volume_99.jpg","GFX-Volume_100.jpg","GFX-Volume_101.jpg","GFX-Volume_102.jpg","GFX-Volume_103.jpg","GFX-Volume_104.jpg","GFX-Volume_105.jpg","GFX-Volume_106.jpg","GFX-Volume_107.jpg","GFX-Volume_108.jpg","GFX-Volume_109.jpg","GFX-Volume_110.jpg","GFX-Volume_111.jpg","GFX-Volume_112.jpg","GFX-Volume_113.jpg","GFX-Volume_114.jpg","GFX-Volume_115.jpg","GFX-Volume_116.jpg","GFX-Volume_117.jpg","GFX-Volume_118.jpg","GFX-Volume_119.jpg","GFX-Volume_120.jpg","GFX-Volume_121.jpg","GFX-Volume_122.jpg","GFX-Volume_123.jpg","GFX-Volume_124.jpg","GFX-Volume_125.jpg","GFX-Volume_126.jpg","GFX-Volume_127.jpg","GFX-Volume_128.jpg","GFX-Volume_129.jpg","GFX-Volume_130.jpg","GFX-Volume_131.jpg","GFX-Volume_132.jpg","GFX-Volume_133.jpg") 



var locationAfterPreload = "startseite.htm" // Adresse wohin es nach dem vorladen weiterleitet 
var preloadbarWidth = 300 // Die Laenge der Preloadbar. Sollte groesser sein als der gesamte Betrag der Bilder die geladen werden sollen 
var preloadbarHeight = 7 // Die Hoehe der Preloadbar 
var backgroundOfGradient = "#4f4f4f" // Farbe der Preloadbar waeherend es laedt 

// Startfarbe des Preloaders - trage den ersten, dritten, fuenften Buchstaben den Farbcode ein 
startingColor[0] = "F" 
startingColor[1] = "F" 
startingColor[2] = "F" 

// Farbe die am Ende ist - trage den ersten, dritten, fuenften Buchstaben den Farbcode ein 
endingColor[0] = "0" 
endingColor[1] = "0" 
endingColor[2] = "0" 

// Fuer Fehlersuche: 
var gap = 19 // Du musst ein bisschen rumprobieren wenn du Java Script Fehler bekommst! 2 ist das kleinste! 


// Nichts verändern! 

if (!document.all) location.replace(locationAfterPreload) 
var a = 10, b = 11, c = 12, d = 13, e = 14, f=15, i, j, ones = new Array(), sixteens = new Array(), diff = new Array(); 
var convert = new Array("0","1","2","3","4","5","6","7","8","9","a","b","c","d","e","f"), imgLen = yourImages.length; 
var loaded = new Array(), preImages = new Array(), currCount = 0, pending = 0, h = 0, hilite = new Array(), cover = new Array(); 
var num = Math.floor(preloadbarWidth/gap); 
for (i = 0; i < 3; i++) { 
startingColor[i] = startingColor[i].toLowerCase(); 
endingColor[i] = endingColor[i].toLowerCase(); 
startingColor[i] = eval(startingColor[i]); 
endingColor[i] = eval(endingColor[i]); 
diff[i] = (endingColor[i]-startingColor[i])/num; 
ones[i] = Math.floor(diff[i]); 
sixteens[i] = Math.round((diff[i] - ones[i])*15); 
} 
endingColor[0] = 0; 
endingColor[1] = 0; 
endingColor[2] = 0; 
i = 0, j = 0; 
while (i <= num) { 
hilite[i] = "#"; 
while (j < 3) { 
hilite[i] += convert[startingColor[j]]; 
hilite[i] += convert[endingColor[j]]; 
startingColor[j] += ones[j]; 
endingColor[j] += sixteens[j]; 
if (endingColor[j] > 15) { 
endingColor[j] -= 15; 
startingColor[j]++; 
} 
j++; 
} 
j = 0; 
i++; 
} 
function loadImages() { 
for (i = 0; i < imgLen; i++) { 
preImages[i] = new Image(); 
preImages[i].src = yourImages[i]; 
loaded[i] = 0; 
cover[i] = Math.floor(num/imgLen)*(i+1) 
} 
cover[cover.length-1] += num%imgLen 
checkLoad(); 
} 
function checkLoad() { 
if (pending) { changeto(); return } 
if (currCount == imgLen) { location.replace(locationAfterPreload); return } 
for (i = 0; i < imgLen; i++) { 
if (!loaded[i] && preImages[i].complete) { 
loaded[i] = 1; pending++; currCount++; 
checkLoad(); 
return; 
} 
} 
setTimeout("checkLoad()",10); 
} 
function changeto() { 
if (h+1 > cover[currCount-1]) { 
var percent = Math.round(100/imgLen)*currCount; 
if (percent > 100) while (percent != 100) percent--; 
if (currCount == imgLen && percent < 100) percent = 100; 
defaultStatus = "Loaded " + currCount + " out of " + imgLen + " images [" + percent + "%]."; 
pending--; 
checkLoad(); 
return; 
} 
eval("document.all.cell" + (h+1) + ".style.backgroundColor = hilite[h]");; 
h++; 
setTimeout("changeto()",1); 
} 
defaultStatus = "Loaded 0 out of " + imgLen + " images [0%]." 
// end hiding --> 
</script> 
</head>
<body bgcolor="#4f4f4f" text="#000000" link="#000000" vlink="#000000" alink="#000000" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0"> 

<table width=100% height=100% cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"> 
<tr><td> 
<center> 
<script language="JavaScript1.2"> 
<!-- beging hiding 
document.write('<table border="1" bordercolor="#485266" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="' + preloadbarWidth + '"><tr height="' + preloadbarHeight + '" bgcolor="' + backgroundOfGradient + '">'); 
for (i = 0; i < num; i++) { 
document.write('<td bordercolorlight="75A0BD" bordercolordark="75A0BD" width="' + gap + '" id="cell' + (i+1) + '"></td>'); 
} 
document.write('</tr></table>'); 
loadImages(); 
// end hiding --> 
</script>
[img]LoadingImages.gif[/img]



[url="startseite.htm"]Skip Preloading[/url]</center> 
</td></tr></table> 
</body> 
</html>

</body>

</html>
```

I NEED HELP


----------



## Heiko (28. Sep 2004)

Was funktioniert denn nicht?

Ein bißchen genauer sollte die Problembeschreibung schon sein.


----------



## ShadowWalker707 (28. Sep 2004)

sag mal siehst du das nicht oder was??????????

erst lädt der preloader und dann wenn es fertig ist komtm der balken

und dann wenn 100 bilder geladen sind sind es schon 100% obwohl es 133 bilder sind ich brauche hilfe


----------



## Heiko (28. Sep 2004)

Ich habe deine Internetseite nicht geladen, sondern nur den Code angeschaut.

Wenn du hier Hilfe erwartest, solltest du auch höflich sein. Ich schau mir nochmal an, was der Fehler sein könnte.


----------



## ShadowWalker707 (28. Sep 2004)

ja sorry aber ich such schon die ganze zeit nach hilfe


----------



## Heiko (28. Sep 2004)

Du kannst kaum erwarten, dass du innerhalb von 30 Minuten eine komplette Lösung bekommst.

Zudem ist das hier ja eigentlich ein Java Forum, es gibt hier zwar diesen Bereich, aber er wird kaum beachtet.
Ich kann dir auf die schnelle leider auch nicht helfen, ich arbeite zwar mit JavaScript, aber ich bin noch lange kein 
Profi.

Hier kriegst du bestimmt Hilfe:

JS-Hilfen


----------



## ShadowWalker707 (28. Sep 2004)

shit.......... kennst du vielleicht ein java script forum????????????????????


----------



## Heiko (28. Sep 2004)

Heiko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JS-Hilfen



Klick da drauf und da kriegst du jede Menge Möglichkeiten.
Kannst mir ja schreiben, obs dir was geholfen hat.


----------

